# help with what kind of pellet gun to get!!!!!!!!????????????



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

does any one know what kind of pellet gun i should get. ive had a winchester 1000x and it just fell apart. im also wandering if a wood or composite stock. 
i am shooting your normal pellet gun game rabbits squrriels etc.
is gamo good or are they just a big name thanks  :sniper:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Bo,

Check out the .20 cal. Sherriden air rifles, they are very accurate up to 35 yards. If you pump them up 8 times a squirrel dosen't stand a chance "if you hit him in the head, neck or shoulder area" these are great for the money! If you get one make sure you get a scope for it as well.

Bob A.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

im looking for a break barrel though thanks any way


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

i had a gamo break barrel it wasnt bad lasted 5 years, i just traded it for a ben. sherdian tho


----------

